# Cancer diagnosis- now what?



## maximilian (Dec 10, 2012)

My heart goes out to you. My Max, who will be only three at the end of the month, got a bone cancer diagnosis yesterday. I am reeling. He is my heart and my life and I am devastated. I will do everything humanely possible to keep him going. Don't give up just yet. Prayers for you. I feel your pain.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I am very sad to read about your girl. I hate cancer, and it has taken so many wonderful dogs from us. You can go see a holistic vet and he/she can help you find supplements that would be best for Mango. Other holistic treatments, such as acupuncture or chiropractic work may help with pain. Most important of all, enjoy every day to it's fullest. Make sure you and Mango do something fun together every day. My thoughts go out to you.


----------



## LUCKYme (Mar 29, 2015)

I am so sorry for the horrible news you have received. Cancer just sucks, its scary and it takes away power (which is the scariest part for me). A few things. One you probably have an awesome vet, no doubt, but in a situation like this, have another doctor look over the facts. Its always good to get two opinions. I think when it comes to cancer, when diminishing the disease is not possible, the best course of treatment is symptom management. You see it all the time in humans, a positive attitude can really help in beating the odds. So yes in dogs this is a little trickier, but a happy dog is a dog that feels good. Pain meds, acupuncture, whatever your options are to keep that tail wagging is what will buy you more time. This is news no dog owner or vet likes to hear or give. I am so sorry once again. Wishing you best of luck and lots of good memories to come with your puppy!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Do you have a veterinary oncologist in the area to get a second opinion on a possible course of treatment? When our golden boy Paul had cancer this wonderful doctor at the UW Madison Veterinary Teaching Hospital was nothing short of awesome. He is now in your area (Fort Collins) and I would highly recommend arranging a consultation. You can even tell him that Paul Denny's parents recommended him to you. Either way, a second opinion from a vet oncologist is a good idea.

Here's Dr. Thamm's information:
Colorado State University Flint Animal Cancer Center - Fort Collins, Colorado - Dr. Doug Thamm


----------



## 02pinetree (Nov 17, 2014)

Sending positive thoughts to both Mango and Max.


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

Here's a link to an all natural pet store. This link is for the liver...There are other herbs that might help for cancer..I'm so sorry for the bad news..PetAlive Immunity & Liver Support Dog & Cat Herbal


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

Max, I'm sorry about your 3 year old having bone cancer.


----------



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear about Mango  I know that Steroids did wonders for a little while for my baby, Braxton. We did try Chemo, but it didn't give us the outcome we were really hoping for. Make lots of happy memories and take lots of pictures of your good times together. ((Hugs))


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Mango's diagnosis and Max's too.

My thoughts are with you both.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

My thoughts are with you both, also. I say that as we are awaiting biopsy results from a mass on Flirty's spleen. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mango and Max*

I am so sorry to hear that Mango and Max have cancer. 
I know you will live each day to its fullest with them.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here is a thread that may be helpful to members who have Goldens that have been diagnosed with cancer. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...cancer-diagnosis-what-should-you-ask-vet.html


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

I am very, very sorry that cancer has been found in both Mango and Max. I hope you have many more good days to remember with your beloved Goldens.


----------



## laurel35 (Dec 31, 2019)

So sorry to hear about Mango  we are dealing with a similar situation right now. So far I have found that a mixture of flaxseed oil and cottage cheese (called the Budwig protocol for cancer) have helped the most. The omega-3's are anti-inflammatory and can shrink tumors. The one I'm using is called Buddy Custard if you want to look into it for Mango!


----------



## Puppyloverlo (Jan 5, 2020)

GoldenRetrieversForever said:


> My beloved golden retriever, Mango, was diagnosed with cancer at her 9 year old check-up last week. She had no symptoms and the vet said she looked great. Upon review of her full bloodwork, they saw that the red blood cell count was off and did an ultrasound which showed inoperable liver cancer...


----------



## Berna (Jun 14, 2016)

laurel35 said:


> So sorry to hear about Mango  we are dealing with a similar situation right now. So far I have found that a mixture of flaxseed oil and cottage cheese (called the Budwig protocol for cancer) have helped the most. The omega-3's are anti-inflammatory and can shrink tumors. The one I'm using is called Buddy Custard if you want to look into it for Mango!


The post is from almost 5 years ago


----------

